# Growing emergent plants



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Sportsfans,

I have a few questions about growing emergent plants. I took down a 10 gallon tank last month and of course put it where it belongs right away, the back patio. It had about a 2-3 inch base of flourite. I also left the remains of a few different stem plants and maybe 1 inch of water. I left it alone and after 2-3 weeks of off and on rain, went out back, found it half full of water and a few stems of green plants growing emergent. We also had a near freeze during this time period. Talk about the will to live. Anyway, I decided to give a few other clippings a try. I have put in rooted base cuttings of ludiwgia sp. cuba, pogostemon stellatus, ludwigia arcuata, ludwigia colorata, Didiplis diandra, lobelia cardinalis, Rotala sp., Limnophilla aromatica and egeria densa. A few floaters as well. I would just call it the shotgun approach to see what works. It may all just melt down and become a mosquito pool, which here in Texas is entirely possible. Any feedback. Anyone familiar with growing emergent plants let me know what I should pull out and put in, etc. If this has potential, I will put a filter on it to get the water moving around, etc. The plantings have been outside now for 4-5 days, nothing looks dead, some growth I think. The patio faces west getting filtered afternoon light from the west. Anyway, thanks for reading and sharing any information.

Darrell


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like you have an interesting experiment going on here. I think all the plants you listed with the exception of Didiplis diandra and Egeria densa will grow out emersed. The Lobelia will for sure be able to grow emersed, and start producing purplish leaves. 

Given that you satisfied the lighting factor with sunlight, and will add a little water and spray the plants every so often I think you'll have a nice little garden there in no time. You might have to supplement the gravel with something like laterite for some extra fertilizer since the plants will be drawing the nutrients from the roots most likely.

I'm sure people with more experience growing these plants in emersed setups can provide more direction. Let us know how it goes.

-John N.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That sounds fine Darrell. The only plant you've got listed there that won't grow emersed is _Egeria densa_. All the rest should be fine.

Definitely try to circulate the water, as that seems to help a lot. You can use old tank water and the same ferts you use for submersed culture. Just take it easy on the dosing.

Laying plants flat with just enough water to cover them works well. You can do that or let a few grow above the water in your tank. Be aware though, that changes in humidity (between indoors and out) can set them back for a bit.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I really appreciate the feedback guys. One element I failed to mention is the temperature change and fluctuations. It will be exposed to filtered indirect sunlight until about noon, then the sun will start to hit it directly until it goes down for the day. I am guessing the temperature of the water will be equal to the outside temp, which will be in the upper nineties and low one hundreds for much of the summer and early fall. Does it matter if the plant is growing emargent? I am going to add a small nano filter (Redsea) to the tank basically for water circulation. I also need to think about a fish that could get in there and withstand the water temperature fluctuations. I would like to add the fish to keep the misquitp larva in check because they will find this spot sooner or later around here. Anyway, more food for thought. Darrell


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Full sun for part of the day shouldn't be a problem. I don't live in Texas though, so you may have to experiment a little. Plants have an easier time with higher temperatures emersed.

You might consider adding some floaters to keep the water temperature down a little bit once the plants have adapted. That might cut down on your mosquito issue too. 

Picking out egg rafts or just changing the water is often enough.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Cavan. I will take some photos this weekend and post on this site. Some of the plants are already reaching for the top and showing rapid growth. Should be interesting. Darrell


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If you keep a decent current going, mosquitos won't lay eggs in there anyway. 

Let us know how things go.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Cavan, I just bumped into the emergent/ponds thread. I guess I should have posted over there. I am also getting ready to install a pond/water feature in my yard with rock work. Focus will be on plants grown emergent. thanks for sending your feedback.


----------

